# BIRDS OF SOUTH ECUADOR



## Glenn Bartley (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm just back from guiding our all new South Ecuador photo tour. We found some great birds down there. Here are a few 8) 











Green Thorntail





Comb Duck





Chestnut-breasted Coronet





Amethyst-throated Sunangel





Rainbow Starfrontlet


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2019)

Awesome. Great shots, Glenn.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 13, 2019)

Great pictures.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 13, 2019)

Fabulous birds, and fabulous shots!


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 14, 2019)

I love this set! All the birds are so attractive & beautiful. 2nd is my favorite!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 14, 2019)

Beautiful Glenn. Where did you go as I am off to Ecuador in the summer?


----------



## GN Photos (Mar 14, 2019)

Spectacular, as always! Beautiful birds and technique.


----------



## canonmike (Jul 18, 2019)

Breathtaking!!!


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Beautiful Glenn. Where did you go as I am off to Ecuador in the summer?



March 14th, still no answer? Hmmm...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi Click. 
I think I have only seen one answer from Mr Bartley which was an explanation that he was away busy doing workshops! 
This type of fire and forget postings kind of makes these posts feel more and more like marketing material for his workshops? 
The only good thing to me is it shows what the 7DII is capable of! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> March 14th, still no answer? Hmmm...


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi Graham,

Good point.

Cheers my friend.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jul 18, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Click.
> I think I have only seen one answer from Mr Bartley which was an explanation that he was away busy doing workshops!
> This type of fire and forget postings kind of makes these posts feel more and more like marketing material for his workshops?
> The only good thing to me is it shows what the 7DII is capable of!
> ...


Agreed about the marketing material point - and hence presumably the opening up of a new thread each time, rather than simply post to the relevant existing thread. Which is not to detract from the nice shots themselves, nonetheless.


----------

